# Bristol get together 17th Aug 2013



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All - its time to try to sort out a date for the next Bristol/  South West get together.  I popped in to see Muddypaws today & she has been kind enough to offer to host on Saturday 17th August.  Pop the date in your diaries & after the Singlies picnic at Suitcase's I'll ask who is coming & will send out PMs with the address etc.  We are really informal when we get together in the South West & welcome any cogitators, triers, mummies in waiting & mummies (and all their offspring of course!)


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello - would love to join you again if I can as my sister is conveniently in Bristol! It's in the diary. x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Just bumping this up the board to remind people about the Bristol get together on Saturday 17th August. All welcome. More details to follow by pm, probably from Grace. If you haven't been in contact with Grace before and she doesn't know your details , do respond here or pm her or me to let us know you want to come along.


Muddy


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Muddy !  

It's been far too long since I saw you & mini paws ......and of course there's now two other little people to connect up! ( Bingo is only going to one year old on Monday!!....how'd that happen ?!)  I am wondering about coming down for the Bristol meet & maybe making a little trip/ holiday of it!  Could you let me know the timing of the get together & I can suss out my options! Xx Winky


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, this was in my diary but I am afraid I double booked myself this time and I can't get out of the other thing. I do hope you all have a great time. 
xxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Muddy - have been thinking of popping over for the meet up in August.  I just checked J's passport today though and it has 3 days left on it!!!  How did that happen?!  I'll check out how quickly I can renew after our bank holiday here this Monday and see if I can sort it in time.  It would be lovely to meet up with some of the lovely mums and mums to be - and I haven't met mini's sister yet!


Winky and anyone else coming from further away  - could we maybe see if we could link in on booking somewhere?



 
Maya


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry but I won't be able to make 17th as I'll be visiting relatives "up North" that weekend. Hopefully will be able to make the next one though.


----------



## LilaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if the Bristol meet up was still on at all as would love to come? xx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi lila. Yes its still on. Am typing via my mobile right now which is not easy! So when am backnon laptop at weekend i'll pm you the address.

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, we are going to have to bow out.  I can't get the passport sorted in time for this meet-up.  I hope that there will be another opportunity soon.


 
Maya


----------



## LilaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there,  is this still on?  Have tried to PM but not sure it has worked, as nothing in sent items...doh

xx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely on! Have just pm'd you. 

Anymore wanting to come? The more the merrier


----------

